# How to attach heat mat to side of tank?



## 42LegAPede

I can only find heat mats that are suppose to go under the tank, is there a way to attach them to the side or is there a heat mat online that you can link me to?


----------



## Venom1080

some heat mats are sold with some sort of tape on the actual mat itself, once peeled, the heat mat can be stuck to near anything. they are called "Zilla" heat mats. hope youre not planning on using it for tarantulas..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 42LegAPede

Thanks for the quick reply, and no, I am not using this for any tarantulas, although I have seen them, does heat go in both directions?


----------



## Venom1080

while it will be warm on the other side as well, 90% of the heat comes through one side.


----------



## truecreature

I have an Ultratherm heating pad for my foster ball python that's not self-adhesive so I just use black electrical tape along the outline where it's only plastic and haven't had a problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 42LegAPede

Then should I attach the heat mat inside the tank?


----------



## lunarae

What is it that you plan to use it for? That would be rather important information in order for anyone to give you the best advice on what to do with the heat pad.


----------



## 42LegAPede

I was going to use it for a Hadrurus arizonensis, I know not to use heating under the tank, so I am trying to figure out how to attach it to the side that is safe for the scorpion and the heat pad.


----------



## lunarae

Well what are the temps for your home? You may not need a heat pad at all.


----------



## lunarae

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/hadrurus-arizonensis-care-sheet.226037/

I'm not aware of any of your experience but I found this, not sure if it's helpful but if it means you don't have to worry about a heat pad would probably be best to avoid them I would think.


----------



## 42LegAPede

Thank you so much, a lot of sources said to heat the enclosure, now I know that I don't have to.

EDIT: Someone in the comments is disagreeing with the temperature, I still probably need a solution to this.


----------



## lunarae

No problem. Glad I could help ^.^


----------



## viper69

Ultratherm products ROCK. I use them for snakes, and use plummer's aluminum tape and Al foil to radiate the heat back up into the tank better. I haven't had one give out in 20 years.

Plus they are UL listed!


----------



## Squidsalad

Room Temps should be okay.  They're nocturnal, and usually night temps are 75 through 90. 90 is usually later in the season.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## magicmed

The best thing I have found for that sort of thing is foil tape IF you need a hear pad. Very useful, it's main use is in ventilation systems so it's made strong enough to hold up to heat from the furnace. Be careful using it though, it WILL cut you if you run your hand over the edge. It's literally thin metal tape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TarantulasWorld

I believe exo-terra has a line of heat mats that can be stickied to both the bottom and sides of your enclosures. Ive seen them at reptile expos


----------



## hennibbale

Venom1080 said:


> hope youre not planning on using it for tarantulas..


Why not?


----------



## magicmed

It's generally not advised to use supplimental heating unless your house is seriously cold. General rule is if you're comfortable the T should be as well.


----------



## hennibbale

magicmed said:


> It's generally not advised to use supplimental heating unless your house is seriously cold. General rule is if you're comfortable the T should be as well.


Well, my house IS cold.


----------



## magicmed

hennibbale said:


> Well, my house IS cold.


I don't mean cold like 65, I mean cold like 50's


----------



## hennibbale

magicmed said:


> I don't mean cold like 65, I mean cold like 50's


That's what I mean


----------



## magicmed

hennibbale said:


> That's what I mean


Then my mistake, use foil tape


----------

